

Why Web Design Is So Hard For Start Ups - frequentflyeru
https://medium.com/p/bc3006f9b33a

======
wspeirs
I don't know, unless you're a company that is selling your design, then I
would think it's MUCH more efficient to simply buy a template and modify the
things you don't like. I've always liked
[https://wrapbootstrap.com/](https://wrapbootstrap.com/) most for only $12...
how wrong can you go?

